# Avionics Sys tech Vs Aviation Sys tech Vs Aircraft Struct Tech



## matwxx (7 Aug 2009)

I posses AME diploma. And I applied NCM-SEP due to ROTP unavailable this year. But the more money they sponsored/ subsidized, the longer I get to stay with the force. My future goal is to aim 8-10 years in Military, then back out for the Civillians. I know Avionic technician is in high demand for the civi markets. 

1) If I don't get into ROTP. Should I upgrade my diploma to Aerospace degree and master in civi university?

2) Among the three aircraft maintenance occupations, which of the career is best for both Military and Civillians aerospace?


i.) Avionics System Technician
ii.) Aviation System Technician
iii.) Aircraft Structure Technician

3) Were there any cases that miliary lisenced AME got into better offer outside?


----------



## RTaylor (3 Sep 2009)

I'm not sure wha the AME stuff is that you are trained in (and Im too lazy to look it up plus I just graduated POET and decided to jump in here for some insane reason), but here's the long and shot of each trade :

AVS - Avionics Systems Technician - electronics

AVN - Avation Systems Technician - engines / weapons

ACS - Aircraft Structures Technician - bodywork 

When I was in Greenwood for a few months, and from other's experiences, AVN and ACS works alot more than AVS techs, but oh boy when they work they WORK.

If I were you I'd pick what your interested in and would be a suitable career because I'll tell you now, no matter how much cash you earn if you dont like what you do than every minute up to retirement will be spent hating what you do and dreading going into work because it sucks.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2009)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> AVN and ACS works alot more than AVS techs,



Based on my 5 years of flying, 9 snags out of ten with the CP-140 are AVS stuff. I dont know what part of ZX you worked in for "a few months" but i assure you that AVS techs are kept rather busy.


----------



## cp140tech (18 Sep 2009)

They may get plenty of snags.... but they're hardly labour intensive.  AVS techs are just not that busy in Greenwood in my experience.


----------



## FltEngr (18 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Based on my 5 years of flying, 9 snags out of ten with the CP-140 are AVS stuff. I dont know what part of ZX you worked in for "a few months" but i assure you that AVS techs are kept rather busy.



It varies between airframes. Aurora's for instance like you mentioned is somewhat busy because of the platform avionics, it carries a lot more equipment then any other CF aircrafts. There is some much wiring in that bird that they had to split the AVS duties in half. One half is Navigation which involves the cockpit and navigation stuff and the rest falls under the Tactical portion, basically the rear end where CDN Aviator works and operates his systems. Aurora's also have their airframe and engine issues just like the Herc's. Endless touch & goes during pilot training flights are hard on the wings and add an enormous amount of stresses to the wings and internal fuel tanks because of the landing gear location. Fuel leaks are common on the 140's along with the props leaking as well. Overall all trades are fairly busy on this airframe. On the other hand if you switch to the Herc's , Griffon's and all the other ones yes I have to admit that AVN's and ACS's are leading in the workload. But when a radar falls to crap, or an HF snags arises, man those AVS's are digging for that broken coaxial wire like you can't believe.


----------



## observor 69 (8 Oct 2009)

I spent most of my career working on Voodoo and CF-104 electronics systems designed to kill the bad guy. Not so much call for that at Air Canada. 
You have an AME background and I would think working on any of our aircraft aviation systems would translate to civy street.
Pick AVN, my  :2c:


----------



## p2shanmu (30 Oct 2009)

I just  graduated with an Aerospace Engineering Degree, and man job market is not that pretty now. Only 3 people got the job out of 60 people graduated (so many of my friends decided to do Master in Aero and starting this Winter). Since I started my job hunting (last Christmas,2008) I have seen there is a hot market for AVS and ACS all around the world, specially if you hold an AME license.


----------

